# Où télécharger iWeb ?



## Forza Alfa (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous je voudrais unstaller iWeb sur mon Mbook Pro, car j'ai iPhoto, Garage Band, et le reste mais pas iWeb!


Est ce normal?

De plus je ne le trouve pas sur app store!


Comment faire?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Cordialement


----------



## Larme (9 Février 2012)

iWeb est actuellement délaissé par Apple, c'est normal que tu ne le trouves pas sur le MacAppStore.


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2012)

iWeb... mais ça n'existe plus ça!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Comment faire ?


Google : iWeb torrent


----------



## Forza Alfa (9 Février 2012)

pourtant on trouve toujours des mises à jour! 

Y a t'il un logiciel qui le remplace?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Pourtant on trouve toujours des mises à jour !


Comme les mises à jour Apple sont souvent des logiciels complets, téléchargez la dernière mise à jour (*iWeb 3.0.3*) et installez-la avec *Pacifist* (Extraire vers). Il se peut que cela marche


----------



## Forza Alfa (10 Février 2012)

Comment procéder avec Pacifist? C'est un logiciel à télécharger? Je suis un peu perdu :S


----------



## CBi (10 Février 2012)

C'est un peu dommage, dans la mesure où un logiciel fonctionne et ne dégrade pas l'expérience utilisateur, que Apple ne le propose pas en téléchargement gratuit si il ne souhaite plus le vendre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Comment procéder avec Pacifist ? C'est un logiciel à télécharger ?



*Pacifist* est disponible ici : http://www.charlessoft.com/

La dernière mise à jour d&#8217;*iWeb* est un paquet nommé *iWeb_303.pkg* qui peut s&#8217;ouvrir avec *Pacifist*. 

On sélectionne dans le contenu du paquet *iWeb.app* et on clique sur l&#8217;icône *Extraire vers&#8230;* le dossier *Applications* (et non pas *Installer*).

Et ça marche&#8230;


----------



## Forza Alfa (11 Février 2012)

je rencontre un soucis lors du lancement de pacifist, erreur une ligne de commande est manquante, etc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Je rencontre un soucis lors du lancement de Pacifist



Pacifist ne se lance pas ? Sa fenêtre de démarrage napparaît pas ?

Sinon essayez *unpkg*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2012)

Nouvelle mise à jour d&#8217;iWeb (3.0.4): http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1413


----------



## Forza Alfa (13 Février 2012)

cela me mets qu'il manque un ligne de commande du coup non il ne peut pas se lancer, je vais essayer avec l'autre alors!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------

je dois avoir la poisse , car l'autre il ne se passe rien , la barre de progression reste bloquée au bout!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Je dois avoir la poisse&#8230;



Re-télécharger *iWeb* : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1413?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Re-télécharger *Pacifist* : http://www.charlessoft.com/

Vérifiez bien que les téléchargements sont complets.

Recommencez les opérations. Il n&#8217;y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas.

Quel est votre système ? Leopard, Snow Leopard, Lion ?


----------



## batmac1 (22 Mars 2012)

Yeahh merci beaucoup pour cette astuce, j'avais le même problème et ça a marché nikel avec Pacifist et la MAJ Iweb304.

merci !!


----------



## tourbinelle (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour !
Moi aussi j'ai le même problème, j'ai donc suivi ces instructions, j'ai téléchargé Pacifist et la dernière version d'i web. Tout s'est bien passé, mais au moment de faire extraire vers, je ne peux pas sélectionner Pacifist dans mes applications. Celles-ci restent en gris clair, ce qui montre que je ne peux pas extraire i web vers Pacifist. Me suis-je trompée quelque part ? Avez-vous une autre solution ?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (28 Décembre 2012)

@ tourbinelle:

On ne parle par d'extraire "iWeb" vers "Pacifist" !!!
Mais d'extraire "iWeb" (depuis le logiciel Pacifist), vers le dossier "Applications" de ton Mac ;-)

Relis le message de "Joël Pierre" du 10/02/2012 18h22 !

Bonne chance !


----------



## Lamar (22 Décembre 2015)

Déterrage de post, mais bon, ça peut aider quelqu'un.
La version 3.0.4 est disponible ici :
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1413?locale=fr_FR


----------

